# String gauge and type on a resonator



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Noticed a couple of threads about acoustic gauges....I think I want to try 11's on my resonator it is a Fender FR50. Curious if I should bother or will I lose too much of the tone? Also what about using flats? Are they good for regular and slide? Any input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It all depends on how you tune the guitar. Open? Which open? Different tunings require a different string selection - at least as far as resophonics are concerned.
At the risk of sounding like a geek, you don't know what a reso can sound like until you play a National.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been using mostly G but have also used D as well. Currently have a set of 12s on it. Found the 13s little too hard for fretting. Yes I am sure a National would sound just incredible, but unfortunately cant afford one. The Fender FR50 I have does sound pretty nice though, might eventually look for an affordable steel bodied reso.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

D'Addario FlatTops on my round neck Dobro, lights or mediums depending on how I'm presently tuning it. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

So Mooh...Why do you use the different gauges?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are a set of gauges for different tunings. This is from the Newtone Website. Great strings.
You'll want to look at your tuning and if you are detuning from concert to get a dropped bass, then you want to go to a heavier bass string.


RM-A.015.018.028.038.048.058RM-B.016.019.028.035.045.056RM-C.016.018.028.038.050.060RM-D.017.019.028.036.046.056RM-E.018.018.022.032.044.056RM-F.018.020.030.036.046

.056


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> So Mooh...Why do you use the different gauges?


Tuning down lessens string tension, and that affects tone. If I want to leave it a semi-tone low I'll use mediums in order to maintain tone, feel, and tension, and there's less need to change the set-up. Same if I leave it in open G for a while, though generally I go up and down from standard all the time so I use whatever is on it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Here are a set of gauges for different tunings. This is from the Newtone Website. Great strings.
> You'll want to look at your tuning and if you are detuning from concert to get a dropped bass, then you want to go to a heavier bass string.
> 
> 
> RM-A.015.018.028.038.048.058RM-B.016.019.028.035.045.056RM-C.016.018.028.038.050.060RM-D.017.019.028.036.046.056RM-E.018.018.022.032.044.056RM-F.018.020.030.036.046.056


So which is for which tuning?
I don't see an open G tuning.

Excuse me if this is an uninformed question, but G seems to be a common open tuning.

I do get the different tunings & tensions so different gauges--makes sense to me.
On my LP copy I sue in open G, I switched from 9-42 to 10-46, but I am going to try 11-50.
And maybe a 12-52 depending how I like the 11-50 set.
Although that is for electric, not acoustic or reso.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

They don't actually define these based on specific tunings. The letters are simply to differentiate them. They simply offer a common selection of gauges to save you buying singles. These gauges are set up primarily for square neck resonators. A lot of players will use A for G tuning on a Squareneck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> They don't actually define these based on specific tunings. The letters are simply to differentiate them. They simply offer a common selection of gauges to save you buying singles. These gauges are set up primarily for square neck resonators. A lot of players will use A for G tuning on a Squareneck.


That's kind of what I expected, but thanks for answering.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I sold my National and bought an Amistar.


----------

